

Bits of Advice for VM Writers [video] - pron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzzABBxo44g

======
hyperpape
This is a really impressive video: there's a lot about the interface between
VM and native code that I hadn't thought about.

Another small thing that jumped out at me: Click said that if he were to write
another VM, he wouldn't use a memory-unsafe language. His throwaway comment
was "Java is fast enough."

~~~
pron
HotSpot's next-gen JIT[1], which will be available as a simple plugin in Java
9[2], is written completely in Java. True, it is "only" the JIT -- not the
bootstrap interpreter or the GC (no need to throw away all the work) -- but it
works extremely well. It is one of the most impressive advances in compiler
technology of the decade.

[1]:
[https://wiki.openjdk.java.net/display/Graal/Publications+and...](https://wiki.openjdk.java.net/display/Graal/Publications+and+Presentations)

[2]: [http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/243](http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/243)

------
checker659
What are some important books / seminal papers on VM design that every
starting VM writers should read?

